# Taylor and son wylie texas



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this outfit seem to be recruiting nationally can pm me if you want  good or bad about them,pricing.


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

*Regional*

Taylor & Sons are a "regional" based out of Texas. So, working for them is like working as a sub for a sub. All of the same insurance requirements and at the very least 25% less money than if you work directly for the company they are getting their work orders from. You also have ZERO control of the dispute process. Meaning that when the company that Taylor & Sons cuts your invoice then you have zero control to see that it get's disputed. I have never worked for them personally but a quick search of this website alone will give you all of the information you will ever need 

Hope that my info and direction helps!!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I dug up am old email from them. This should tell you all you need to know. The last line is most disturbing. I have put all the red flags in red.


Here is what Taylor and Son Services offers to the contractor.

We work for MCS, LPS, Five Brothers, Alti Source, AFAS, NFR, M&M Mortgage, and Safeguard. We run a decent amount of volume in the state.

We take care of all bidding, photo uploading, invoicing etc. All the sub has to do is the work in the field. We use Pruvan (phone app) where the photos come directly to our offices computers. Most of the work will be LPS, MCS, and Safeguard.

We have 75 + contractors for reference if needed

We have a home makeover showroom here in Wylie Texas where we sell carpet, cabinets, and countertops. Taylor and Son has several different revenues of income – so the contractor should never be worried about not receiving payment.

We pay 2 weeks after the work has been completed - direct deposit.

Please sign and return the following items:

Background check authorization form
W9
Direct Deposit form
Vendor Contract

I also attached the client pricing. All clients take a 25% discount then we run a 60(sub) – 40 split


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> I also attached the client pricing. All clients take a 25% discount then we run a 60(sub) – 40 split


Nothing like a 55% discount to do the $hit work... No thanks! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

LOL WHO THE Fxxk would even entertain working for these clowns


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

Holy Guacamole!!! i Knew it was bad. But, Not nearly that bad. 45% of invoiced amount yet i pay for all supplies, labor, and perform all of the services. Sounds like a can't win situation to me.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

MemphisREOVendor said:


> Holy Guacamole!!! i Knew it was bad. But, Not nearly that bad. 45% of invoiced amount yet i pay for all supplies, labor, and perform all of the services. Sounds like a can't win situation to me.


How do they find idiots to work for that


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Bigtrucker said:


> How do they find idiots to work for that


Apparently it's not a problem, based on some new posts that I just read


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

So why contractors would consider working for this middle man when they can sign up directly with each company listed and work for free for national directly vs paying out of their own pocket to the regional so they can just say, hey, I am self employed 
Anyone who is looking to get in to this business, don't do it. 
Real estate is great. If you know your thing, go and work for general, if you don't, don't even think about getting in P&P as it will ruin you for not knowing what you do. 
I have really hard time finding decent guys to work for me. We still have to teach many good guys to many things when we do find them. 
If you tom notch, your value on the market is big, work for yourself or for a builder and sleep soundly at night 
The only thing that comes into my mind when I see start ups asking all these question that these are people who have no idea about construction and trying to start up the business they know nothing about


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

We definetly wont be working for them or a blm or i could list 50 more companies but not worth typin. Was only asking if anyone had heard of them.this business definetly is not getting easier and i would'nt recommend anyone pursue it either,i guess some major areas are better then small market areas but still not good anymore.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

david said:


> We definetly wont be working for them or a blm or i could list 50 more companies but not worth typin. Was only asking if anyone had heard of them.this business definetly is not getting easier and i would'nt recommend anyone pursue it either,i guess some major areas are better then small market areas but still not good anymore.


I wasn't speaking about you, sorry for not being more specific. I know that you would not. 
It was just a reflection on all the posts that I see popping up on how to start P&P and then all these middle men companies that eager to find contractors to screw up. Just venting, trying to understand why company like this would think that contractors can't sign up with nationals directly and when the whole national thing will be over. 
When HUD will finally learn that it's time to go direct?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

im not sure hud cares honestly,i know i have realtors here tell me its just a big joke anymore that everything would be easier if they could hire their own contractors but their hands our tied.


----------



## Brodus (Mar 22, 2016)

*Taylor and Sons Wylie, Texas (Fraud)*

I worked for these crooks for 3 weeks. they never returned phoen calls and then did not pay me according to their contract. I stopped working for them after I reached $6500.00 in invoicing. They will not return my calls or emails. they are unprofessional, unethical, and cowards. DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT WORK FOR TAYLOR AND SONS, TAYLOR & SONS COMPANIES (THEY HAVE SEVERAL COMPANIES THEY HAVE OPENED AND CLOSED IN THE LAST COUPLE YEARS. I believe Pheonix Property Preservation is another one of their pop ups. 
Gary Taylor, Sam Taylor, and Tina Howard are cowards. Stay far away from these people.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*They don't, they get guys to work for free.*



Bigtrucker said:


> How do they find idiots to work for that


The pitch is just an IQ test to see if you are a good candidate to outright steal from. 

If you agree to work for that deal, they figure there is no way you are smart enough to ever collect it.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

They are also another one like SG that require you to go through their "approved" insurance. They approached me to work for them, but we do not work with regionals and they just come off as thieves. 

Hello Cody,

As previously stated we do not and will not work with a regional company, especially one with such bad reviews. However, our insurance company has a grade of A+ by AM Best. That is among the best. I cannot see any reason as to why we would need to switch insurance. Nor would we switch insurance. If we had taken you up on your offer and you need something added to our policy through them then we can do that, but switching to an insurance company we know nothing about is not an option. It even states in your insurance requirements that they need to be above an A minus which, as previously stated, they are. So this shows even more that your company appears to be a scam. Thanks 

Thanks and have a great day!

Brandi Lohnes
Chief Executive Officer
Multipurpose Solutions, LLC. 
[email protected]
863.991.3094 – Direct


“Professionals are people who can do their job when they don't feel like it. -
Amateurs are people that can't do their job even when they do feel like it.”
DISCLAIMER: This email and any files transmitted with it are confidential and intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom they are addressed. If you have received this email in error please notify the sender by replying to this message and then delete it from your system. Use, dissemination or copying of this message by unintended recipients is not authorized and may be unlawful. Please note that any views or opinions presented in this email are solely those of the author and do not necessarily represent those of the company. Finally, the recipient should check this email and any attachments for the presence of viruses. The company accepts no liability for any damage caused by any virus transmitted by this email.

From: Vicki Boser/InsuranceTek Inc [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, January 19, 2016 4:59 PM
To: Brandi Lohnes <[email protected]>; 'Cody Harwell' <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: Taylor and Son Contractor Application/contract

Dear Brandi, 

I have attached the insurance requirements for this industry and we have also included a quote. As most insurance companies cannot have all three lines of coverage in one policy, this is why specialty insurance has been designed. We also have subcontractors protection within our policy if your subcontractors does not have insurance at the time of loss, not enough or lack of coverage terms.

Attached is our insurance offer for your business liability and professional E&O coverage. Please review the proposal carefully noting the limits of coverage, conditions and exclusions. 

In order to bind, send all forms back to InsuranceTek Inc.
1.	Review, print and sign the "Insurance offer" (last 3 pages)
2.	Review, print and sign the “finance contract” (Please note the autopay option)
3.	Fax 800-610-4274 or email the signed application to our office keeping original signatures with your records. 

Payment options 
Payment Authorization form is attached. If you wish to mail a check, coverage will start upon receipt of the check. Check is payable to: InsuranceTek Inc PO Box 70, Snohomish WA 98291

Annual Premium: $2035.14 
Monthly Plan: Down payment is $420.14 with remaining balance due in (9) installments of $194.21 which includes their finance fee. Other plan available.

The policy is being written through non-admitted insurance company whereby the premium is 15% minimum earned and the fees are fully earned. Once the policy is ordered, we cannot order flat cancellation. If the insurance terminates within the first term of placement, a $100.00 cancellation fee will be applied. Your quote does not include: Business auto, business property or equipment on/off site, crime and emplyment practices coverage which is available.


----------



## Brodus (Mar 22, 2016)

Well, I am one of the idiots that fell for it and they've screwed me out of $6500. I could really use help identifying a couple companies worth working for in Louisiana. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

